# Corvette 1:25 scale model Pre Production styling buck



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

Windy57 picked this piece up on OFAS from a widow of a model designer and carver. I believe it is the prepro of the AMT model body that is resting on the roof. I bought it from Don.




























This is a plastic or resin copy of a I assume original wood carving. I also have the original wood carving of the 82 Camaro and 82 Firebird models. Those suckers are heavy.
Thoght someone would like to see it.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Historical stuff! Thanks for sharing that. 
I personally would love to see the F-body bucks. That would be realy cool to see since I know I built those as a kid.
Chris


----------



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

On the back of the prepro it says AMT T-310 in black marker. Must be the internal model number.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Tom, That AMT # is actually the kit code from 1976, kit T310, so that would be a cool piece you have!

Chris


----------



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

1982 Camaro. Anyone have the model?
This thing is about 30 inches long and heavy baby.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

If it's the MPC mold, Yeah, I have that one! 
Awesome stuff Tom, AWESOME!


----------

